# Escribí lo que querás



## Sumarian

Según entiendo,
Querrás indica una acción en el futuro, ejemplo: ¿Me querrás mañana?
Querás indica una acción en el presente, ejemplo: Escribí lo que querás. 

¿Es correcto esto?


----------



## Sharifa345

Lo que has escrito sobre querrás es correcto, pero no estoy segura de lo de "querás-" O no tiene sentido o está correcto, pero en el voseo, lo que no conozco muy bien.

Pero si quieres indicar una acción en presente, no puedes usar "escribí," ya que ese verbo está en el pretérito.


----------



## Jonno

Sumarian, si ese texto no va dirigido a una zona en la que usen voseo, no emplees la segunda frase. Fuera de esas zonas se diría "Escribe lo que quieras". Por cierto, bienvenido 

Sharifa, en este caso "escribí" es imperativo de "vos", no pretérito de "yo".


----------



## Sharifa345

Jonno said:


> Sharifa, en este caso "escribí" es imperativo de "vos", no pretérito de "yo".



Ah, ahora entiendo... ese voseo, muy complicado para mí.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Mirando la conjugación del verbo querer en el DRAE no existe "querás" en ningún tiempo. La segunda persona de singular del presente de indicativo con voseo es querés.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Yo al leerlo había entendido _querás _como presente de subjuntivo (tú quieras / vos querás), pero es verdad que en el DRAE no aparece.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Namarne said:


> Yo al leerlo había entendido _querás _como presente de subjuntivo (tú quieras / vos querás), pero es verdad que en el DRAE no aparece.


Eso me pareció a mí que era subjuntivo, por eso fui al DRAE para confirmar.

Saludos


----------



## amarillocadmio

El voseo no está aceptado por la academia, es cierto, pero es usado por una importante franja de hispanohablantes y por escritores tan prestigiosos como Cortázar o Borges. Así que si escribes para una zona voseante, "querás" es la conjugación del presente del subjuntivo de vos. "Escribí lo que querás" es correcto en ese contexto.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias por la aclaración, amarillocadmio. Creo que todos entendíamos que el voseo sí que está aceptado por la Academia, por eso nos sorprendía que no apareciese esa forma. (Y nos hacía dudar de si era así como se dice o no). 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Rayines

Namarne said:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración, amarillocadmio. Creo que todos entendíamos que el voseo sí que está aceptado por la Academia, por eso nos sorprendía que no apareciese esa forma. (Y nos hacía dudar de si era así como se dice o no).
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Hola chicos: Verdaderamente, en la mayoría de los casos usamos "quieras". Ese "querás" me suena como una forma un poco antigua -claro, del voseo- pero que todavía se usa, creo que en especial en algunas provincias del país.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, Rayines. 
Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

amarillocadmio said:


> El voseo no está aceptado por la academia...


 
¿Dónde pone eso? Porque en el enlace que puse en mi post anterior no lo encuentro.


----------



## Jonno

En la conjugación de verbos del DRAE están las formas con "vos", así que no entiendo por qué no va a estar aceptado el voseo.


----------



## amarillocadmio

Pues, es verdad, ha sido aceptado  (no he podido encontrar la fecha exacta). Mi información no estaba actualizada. Yo hice el bachillerato en un país voseante y en aquel entonces no se admitía como norma culta. El artículo que trata del voseo americano en el diccionario panhispánico de dudas data de 2005. En todo caso, me parece una gran noticia que me da mucha alegría.


----------



## Peón

amarillocadmio said:


> Pues, es verdad, ha sido aceptado  (no he podido encontrar la fecha exacta).




Bueno, me dejás tranquilo. Al menos, ahora somos legales... 

Pero volviendo al tema de "querás" como dice Rayines, con ese verbo hacemos una de las tantas excepciones al voseo (será porque nos suena feo?) y decimos _vos quieras, escribí lo que quieras_. 

Excepcionalmente oí el "querás, pero su uso no creo que sea por zonas o provincias. Pero esto es muy grande y nunca se sabe...


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Rayines said:


> Hola chicos: Verdaderamente, en la mayoría de los casos usamos "quieras". Ese "querás" me suena como una forma un poco antigua -claro, del voseo- pero que todavía se usa, creo que en especial en algunas provincias del país.


 
Pues en lo que respecta al voseo centroamericano y de modo particular, el salvadoreño, aquí voseamos hasta en el subjuntivo (querás, mintás, prefirás, durmás, podás, etc.), por lo que la forma predominante aquí es "querás". Aquí, al decir "vos quieras" sonaría muy extraño, lo usual es "vos querás"

-¿Y cómo lo hago?

-Hacelo como vos querás.



amarillocadmio said:


> El voseo no está aceptado por la academia, es cierto, pero es usado por una importante franja de hispanohablantes y por escritores tan prestigiosos como Cortázar o Borges. Así que si escribes para una zona voseante, "querás" es la conjugación del presente del subjuntivo de vos. "Escribí lo que querás" es correcto en ese contexto.


 
A manera de ejemplo, *el premio Nobel de literatura*, nuestro vecino guatemalteco, *Miguel Angel Asturias*, un escritor voseante por excelencia, en su obra cumbre, "*El Señor Presidente*", entre otras, ocupa el voseo en todo su esplendor e ilustra a la perfección la manera en que voseamos los centroamericanos:



> -¡Mié... entras se averigua, todo lo que *vos querás*! ¡Ja, ja, ja! ¡Ya me hiciste reír!
> -¡Con lo que *salís vos*!


Fuente: *El Señor Presidente*

Con lo anterior quedó más que comprobado el valor literario que la Academia Sueca concede al voseo, pese a que la RAE no se atreve a reconocerlo plenamente y esto, en gran parte, por culpa de las academias centroamericanas de la lengua, quienes no han hecho nada de nada al respecto.


----------



## Sumarian

Muchísimas gracias, a todos. 
Saludos.


----------



## Bloodsun

Como dice Peón, por acá el voseo no aplica a esa conjugación del verbo querer. Es *quieras*. Hacé lo que vos quieras.

"Querás" jamás lo había escuchado ni leído, y me suena tan pero tan extraño -y tan pero tan mal- que hubiese pensado que se trataba de una burrada. Bah... ni siquiera, porque "Hacé lo que querás" no me deja entrever ni el menor sentido, suena a pura incoherencia.

Pero si dicen que se trata de un uso antiguo, o que todavía se habla así en algún lugar, yo les creo. Y si es lo normal para alguien, respetado sea. 

Por acá es algo tan insólito como el "prefirás" que menciona Ayutuxte.


Saludos.


----------



## amarillocadmio

No se usa el voseo igual en todos los países, por esto a los argentinos les suena extraño las formas del subjuntivo, porque se están quedando en desuso allí. No es así para otros países. En la zona de Colombia en la que he vivido, siguen siendo aún productivas. Para saber más sobre este asunto, os remito al artículo del diccionario panhispánico, que detalla las características del voseo país por país: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=voseo


----------



## ErOtto

amarillocadmio said:


> No se usa el voseo igual en todos los países ... os remito al artículo del diccionario panhispánico, que detalla las características del voseo país por país:


 
Ese es, precisamente, el enlace que puse en el post #8 y al que me volví a referir en #13.  

Saludos
Er


----------



## Filimer

Peón said:


> Pero volviendo al tema de "querás" como dice Rayines, con ese verbo hacemos una de las tantas excepciones al voseo (será porque nos suena feo?) y decimos _vos quieras, escribí lo que quieras_.
> 
> Excepcionalmente oí el "querás, pero su uso no creo que sea por zonas o provincias. Pero esto es muy grande y nunca se sabe...


Yo tengo entendido que la Real Academia incluyó el voseo de Buenos Aires en su diccionario por ser la recomendación de la Academia Argentina de Letras. Y tengo entendido que en Buenos Aires el voseo no se usa en subjuntivo (al menos en el estrato social de los académicos). Tengo entendido que el imperativo negativo se usa poco _(no comás_ es menos común que _no_ _comas)._ Y tengo entendido que es por zonas. Me consta que en un folleto turístico oficial de la ciudad de Bariloche se usaba el subjuntivo voseante.

Uso del subjuntivo en Argentina - contés, vayás, digás http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1701602

Imperativo o subjuntivo [en Buenos Aires] http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1867975


----------



## hual

Hola
En la Provincia de Córdoba (Argentina), donde vivo, el subjuntivo voseante "querás" se sigue usando en la zona serrana pero ya no en la capital, donde se reemplaza con la forma "quieras", correspondiente en principio a "tú". Lo mismo sucede -aunque en menor medida- con "podás" y "puedas". Ej.: _cuando quieras/querás: cuando puedas/podás...  _


----------



## Rayines

hual said:


> Hola
> En la Provincia de Córdoba (Argentina), donde vivo, el subjuntivo voseante "querás" se sigue usando en la zona serrana pero ya no en la capital, donde se reemplaza con la forma "quieras", correspondiente en principio a "tú". Lo mismo sucede -aunque en menor medida- con "podás" y "puedas". Ej.: _cuando quieras/querás: cuando puedas/podás...  _


Exacto: Y a mí, de tanto en tanto se me escapa un "hacelo como podás...".


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Acá en Santa Cruz, Bolivia, usamos el voseo como Dios manda así que decimos:

Hacé lo que *podás*.
Hacé lo que *querás*.
Espero que te *murás*. (A muchos les debe doler los ojos ver eso de "murás". )
etc.

Pero, por alguna razón inexplicable, existe una incorrección muy extendida: muchos dicen *querrás* en vez de *querás*.

Hacé lo que **querrás.
*Cuando **querrás* comer, me avisás.

Incluso hay vallas publicitarias con este error que dicen cosas como "Por 50 centavos hablá todo el tiempo que **querrás*".


----------



## Bloodsun

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá en Santa Cruz, Bolivia, usamos el voseo como Dios manda así que decimos:
> 
> Hacé lo que *podás*.
> Hacé lo que *querás*.
> Espero que te *murás*. (A muchos les debe doler los ojos ver eso de "murás". )
> etc.
> 
> Pero, por alguna razón inexplicable, existe una incorrección muy extendida: muchos dicen *querrás* en vez de *querás*.
> 
> Hacé lo que **querrás.
> *Cuando **querrás* comer, me avisás.
> 
> Incluso hay vallas publicitarias con este error que dicen cosas como "Por 50 centavos hablá todo el tiempo que **querrás*".



 Ayyy me arden los ojos y me pica la garganta al leer cada uno de los usos expuestos en este post. Pero sobre todo ¡me tiembla el cerebro! Si eso es lo que Dios manda, entonces me alegro de no creer en él. 

A pesar de ser voseante, eso de "hacé lo que vos querrás" me pone los pelos de punta. Y ese "murás" les juro que fue como un sopapo a mi entendimiento. Aunque no es la primera vez que lo escucho (al "espero que te murás"), de hecho cuando era chica tenía un vecino bastante paico y sin educación que hablaba así (también decía "yo no sepo").


No pretendo ofender a nadie, por el contrario, respeto mucho las diferencias, y agradezco a este foro por enseñarme cada día algo más. Y lo que aprendí hoy me parece sumamente importante, ya que, en adelante, ya no confundiré otras formas de voseo con ignorancia. Ignorancia la mía, en todo caso. 


Saludos.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Bloodsun said:


> A pesar de ser voseante, eso de "hacé lo que vos querrás" me pone los pelos de punta. Y ese "murás" les juro que fue como un sopapo a mi entendimiento.



No me esperaba menos. 

Que quede claro que así habla la gran mayoría de la gente nacida y criada acá, no es parte de un dialecto "inculto" como lo es en Argentina.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Pero, por alguna razón inexplicable, existe una incorrección muy extendida: muchos dicen *querrás* en vez de *querás*.
> 
> Hacé lo que **querrás.*
> Cuando **querrás* comer, me avisás.
> 
> Incluso hay vallas publicitarias con este error que dicen cosas como "Por 50 centavos hablá todo el tiempo que **querrás*".


 
Tenés toda la razón, aquí en *El Salvador* también sucede exactamente lo mismo con ese uso del "querás" y "querrás". Yo he caído varias veces, de modo inconciente, en ese error.



jorge_val_ribera said:


> Acá en Santa Cruz, Bolivia, usamos el voseo como Dios manda así que decimos:
> Espero que te *murás*. (A muchos les debe doler los ojos ver eso de "murás". )etc.


 
Pues a mí ciertamente no me duelen, al contrario, veo que los centroamericanos, y de modo particular, los salvadoreños, no somos los únicos que voseamos al 100%, siendo esto lo que explica el uso extendido y mayoritario del "querás". Incluso, aquellos que se la llevan de finos e imitadores (aclaro, en nuestro medio) y optan por el tuteo, dicen "hacelo como *tú* querás/prefirás".  (Instintivamente se les sale el voseo).

Ya con esto del "murás", que por supuesto aquí es de lo más común y en todo nivel cultural, lo de "prefirás", "durmás", "perdás", "mintás", "sintás", "hirvás", etc., ya no suena restringido solamente al istmo.


----------



## Scalpel72

amarillocadmio said:


> No se usa el voseo igual en todos los países, por esto a los argentinos les suena extraño las formas del subjuntivo, porque se están quedando en desuso allí. No es así para otros países. En la zona de Colombia en la que he vivido, siguen siendo aún productivas. Para saber más sobre este asunto, os remito al artículo del diccionario panhispánico, que detalla las características del voseo país por país: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=voseo




Se usa mucho en Medelín (Colombia) el voseo
Escribí lo que querás ( imperativo de quieras) en el voseo querás.

Scalpel72


----------



## Filimer

Bloodsun said:


> Ayyy me arden los ojos y me pica la garganta al leer cada uno de los usos expuestos en este post. Pero sobre todo ¡me tiembla el cerebro! Si eso es lo que Dios manda, entonces me alegro de no creer en él.



Claramente "lo que Dios manda" se refiere a usar las formas más similares a la conjugación de vosotros, pero con una letra de menos.

habláis -> hablás
coméis -> comés
muráis -> murás
perdáis -> perdás

Desde un punto de vista purista, decir "respirá, no te mueras" es una mezcla de conjugaciones de tú y de vos. Lo purista sería decir "respira, no te mueras" o "respirá, no te murás". Por otra parte, la Real Academia decidió abandonar el purismo y registrar en su página web las conjugaciones preferidas en Buenos Aires.


----------



## JorgeCampos

Lo correcto es "Querrás", aparece en el Diccionario de la RAE. En ningún lado sale como "Querás".  

Solicitud rechazada

Saludos desde Nicaragua. Acá sí usamos el "vos".


----------



## Eerga1

Buenas tardes.

Decir "querás" es correcto para el modo subjuntivo. Habrá sitios y páginas que no te lo den así pero recordá, que las conjugacionas para el pronombre "vos" son las mismas que para "vosotros" (ya que vosotros no es otra cosa sino el plural de vos (1) - vosotros (vos + otros=plural). Lo único que varía es que para el "vos" al verbo le retiramos la letra "i" (anteúltima de la palabra). Te voy a dar ejemplos para que veás bien:

- Vosotros queré*i*s (pl) y vos querés (sing).
- Vosotros amá*i*s (pl) y vos amás (sing).

Ahora en el modo subjuntivo:

Vosotros muráis (pl) y vos murás (sing). **No se dicé "mueras" al hablar de vos, sino "murás" (pese a que suene feo, es así.**
Vosotros podáis (pl) y vos podás (sing).

Bueno, espero haber sido útil.
Un saludo desde Argentina.


----------



## lagartija68

amarillocadmio said:


> El voseo no está aceptado por la academia, es cierto, pero es usado por una importante franja de hispanohablantes y por escritores tan prestigiosos como Cortázar o Borges. Así que si escribes para una zona voseante, "querás" es la conjugación del presente del subjuntivo de vos. "Escribí lo que querás" es correcto en ese contexto.


Sí


Sumarian said:


> Según entiendo,
> Querrás indica una acción en el futuro, ejemplo: ¿Me querrás mañana?
> Querás indica una acción en el presente, ejemplo: Escribí lo que querás.
> 
> ¿Es correcto esto?





Sumarian said:


> Según entiendo,
> Querrás indica una acción en el futuro, ejemplo: ¿Me querrás mañana?
> Querás indica una acción en el presente, ejemplo: Escribí lo que querás.
> 
> ¿Es correcto esto?


----------



## lagartija68

Sumarian said:


> Según entiendo,
> Querrás indica una acción en el futuro, ejemplo: ¿Me querrás mañana?
> Querás indica una acción en el presente, ejemplo: Escribí lo que querás.
> 
> ¿Es correcto esto?


Vos querás (como vosotros queráis) es presente del subjuntivo de querer. Otra opción es conjugarlo como tú. 
Escribí lo que quieras.


----------



## Tavairé

hual said:


> Hola
> En la Provincia de Córdoba (Argentina), donde vivo, el subjuntivo voseante "querás" se sigue usando en la zona serrana pero ya no en la capital, donde se reemplaza con la forma "quieras", correspondiente en principio a "tú". Lo mismo sucede -aunque en menor medida- con "podás" y "puedas". Ej.: _cuando quieras/querás: cuando puedas/podás..._


En La Rioja predomina fuertemente el subjuntivo voseante. Lo que es una lástima es como la clase alta, educada y refinada proveniente de Buenos Aires satanizó el pretérito perfecto simple (P.P.S.) voseante, como consecuencia en pocas regiones de Argentina a penas sobrevive.
vosotros amast*ei*s ---> vos amast*e*s (sin embargo prefieren vos *amaste* <--- tú *amaste*)
vosotros comist*ei*s ---> vos comist*e*s (sin embargo prefieren vos *comiste* <--- tú *comiste*)
vosotros partist*ei*s ---> vos partist*e*s (sin embargo prefieren vos *partiste* <--- tú *partiste*)

Si voy por Wordreference, veo argentinos condenando a esas personas que usan P.P.S. voseante de ineducado, analfabeto, "persona que no accedió a una buena educación", desde eufemismos hasta adjetivos muy denigratorios. Me siento como un inglés proveniente de Liverpool viviendo en el siglo XX, en Inglaterra era tendencioso denigrar las hablas del Norte. Ya no lo es. Esperemos que los argentinos respeten las formas voseantes tradicionales que se conservan en otras provincias.

Cuando los no-nativos me preguntan por este tiempo verbal, les digo que pueden seguir la forma tradicional (amastes) o la forma "tutificante". Si llegasen a discriminarlos, que tengan a mano este sitio del DPD


----------

